# Polaris Ranger Ruggedness



## Albuds (Oct 24, 2006)

I need an ATV and have heard a lot of good things about the Polaris Ranger.  Can someone who has one tell me how capable it is in rough terrain.  I need access to some firebreaks that a well cleared but have some rough spots, rocks, etc to get over or around.  How well will the Ranger handle this???

Thanks for your input


----------



## JR (Oct 24, 2006)

My brother has one... It's TOUGH as nails!  It has the 'typical' drawback as ALL Polaris's do, with the belt slipping occassionally!!!  Brother put 27" X 12" Vampires on it, and took it on the annual hog hunt/4-wheeler ride, and it went EVERYWHERE the 'regular' 4-wheelers went...  It isn't that much heavier, but definately more versitle (side by side seating) AND the bed!!!!  Brother also hard wired a heater and CB, and cd/radio, so it is pretty much 'macked out'....  

The two draw backs, one previously mentioned is the belt slipping, and another is the longer wheelbase, and getting 'hung up' when crossing steep narrow ditches!  Any other questions, and if you want I can email ya some video footage of the Ranger 'in action', shoot me a PM.


----------



## gotta biggn (Oct 24, 2006)

Have you seen the japanese mini trucks. They are all 3 cylinder, water cooled  and 4 wheel drive, 4 and or 5 speed.  They have heaters and some have a/c. They are 4.6ft wide and 10 ft long, all with flat beds that all 3 sides open for an even larger bed. They are awesome and 1 third the price of a Polaris and more usable. They travel at about 55 to 60 miles per hour and get 55-60 miles per gallon. They have windsheild wipers and glass windshields. They even have tail lights , break lights , head lights and a radio with a cassette player. I have them available if yiou thinbk yoiu might be interested.


----------



## JR (Oct 24, 2006)

gotta biggn said:


> Have you seen the japanese mini trucks....  They are awesome and 1 third the price of a Polaris...



So you get 'em for $3K?  Drive out????  Post some pics of them, I've never seen/heard of them before, but for $3K their CHEAPER than some 2wd ATV's!!!!!  What kinda warranty comes with them?


----------



## RiverRunner (Oct 24, 2006)

Interested also....I've heard of them but didn't know anybody besides one dealer over in Lousiana that sold them.

Sorry for the Highjack.  I have a buddy that has a Ranger and he loves his.


----------



## JR (Oct 24, 2006)

RiverRunner said:


> Interested also....I've heard of them but didn't know anybody besides one dealer over in Lousiana that sold them.
> 
> Sorry for the Highjack.  I have a buddy that has a Ranger and he loves his.



Yea, me too, didn't mean to highjack either, but felt like I provided good info, but I'm thinking that GottaBigun might have 'miss typed' something with the price comparasions...


----------



## JR (Oct 24, 2006)

balvarik said:


> Price's are closer to 5K.
> Mike



Figured it wasn't 1/3 the price of Polaris!!!  

Well Albuds, other than the slight stray off course, maybe you've gotten some good feedback!  

Where you located (in GA)?  If your nearby, your more than welcome to come see ours 'in action'!


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 24, 2006)

*Ranger*

I had one and loved it, just didn't use it , so I sold it. They will go just about anywhere and haul anything you can put in them.I did take mine to Tellico TN. once and it did just fine onthe rocks and trails. Will have another one soon.


----------



## Guy (Oct 24, 2006)

Polaris is a great machine, when they are not in the shop!


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 25, 2006)

Guy said:


> Polaris is a great machine, when they are not in the shop!



    I have had 2 of them a Ranger and a 4 wheeler, the onlyu time they were in the shop was when I tore them up. also never had any problems with the drive belts slipping.


----------



## JR (Oct 25, 2006)

Craig Knight said:


> I have had 2 of them a Ranger and a 4 wheeler, the onlyu time they were in the shop was when I tore them up. also never had any problems with the drive belts slipping.



I'd be MORE THAN HAPPY to provide you with 'un-altered' home video showing, not 1, not 2, but 3 polaris's BURNING up the belts (major slippage!) while muddin!!!!  All the while they were trying to follow Hondas, but I digress!


----------



## Guy (Oct 25, 2006)

You really need to stay on top of them and maintain them.  they are far from a Kawasaki Mule as far as longevity is concerned.


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 26, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'd be MORE THAN HAPPY to provide you with 'un-altered' home video showing, not 1, not 2, but 3 polaris's BURNING up the belts (major slippage!) while muddin!!!!  All the while they were trying to follow Hondas, but I digress!



Never said you could tear one up. You can tear up an anvil if you use a torch!! Th ones I have had and several friends had we rode every weekend in mud and on rocks and hillsall did good except when we flipped or crashed.Other than that there were no problems.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 26, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> My brother has one... It's TOUGH as nails!  It has the 'typical' drawback as ALL Polaris's do, with the belt slipping occassionally!!!  Brother put 27" X 12" Vampires on it, and took it on the annual hog hunt/4-wheeler ride, and it went EVERYWHERE the 'regular' 4-wheelers went...  It isn't that much heavier, but definately more versitle (side by side seating) AND the bed!!!!  Brother also hard wired a heater and CB, and cd/radio, so it is pretty much 'macked out'....
> 
> The two draw backs, one previously mentioned is the belt slipping, and another is the longer wheelbase, and getting 'hung up' when crossing steep narrow ditches!  Any other questions, and if you want I can email ya some video footage of the Ranger 'in action', shoot me a PM.


                        i have three , and yet to have slipped a belt ....


----------



## Snakeman (Oct 27, 2006)

Yep, you can tear up anything if you try hard enough.

Were I to venture a guess, I would suspect that those who have had trouble with the belts slipping submerged the belt drive in mud/water, and didn't properly clean the drive unit afterwards.

Our company traded in a diesel Kawasaki Mule for a Polaris Ranger last spring.  We got the 700 model, that is fuel injected.  Also, the new Rangers have independent rear suspension, which gives it a much better ride than the Mule.  The Ranger is a tough machine, goes anywhere we want it to go, even some places we shouldn't.  Only draw back is that it wasn't set up to be maintenance friendly.  Checking fluid levels (front and rear differentials, transmission, coolant, engine oil) isn't all that easy.

Overall, I'd say that the Ranger is a much better side by side utility vehicle than the Mule.

The Snakeman


----------



## merc123 (Oct 30, 2006)

We actually used those in Iraq.  They were pretty good riding around base.  It would hit some pretty good speed even on the dirt/sand trails we carved around the one-way streets on base.  We did however break the rear swaybar so we had to be careful with making turns because it would have a tendency to roll a little too much.  Other than that though they were workhorses.  We loaded one down one time with all of our gear that we could pick the front end up with one arm.  It still hauled great and was very stable.

I can't tell you how it does in the woods though, just roads and dirt.


----------



## JR (Oct 30, 2006)

Snakeman said:


> Yep, you can tear up anything if you try hard enough.
> 
> Were I to venture a guess, I would suspect that those who have had trouble with the belts slipping submerged the belt drive in mud/water, and didn't properly clean the drive unit afterwards.



Hence 'ATV'....  If you couldn't/shouldn't take a Ranger (or any Polaris for that matter) into 'deeper' water/mud, it should be stated on the unit, or in the user manuel... I know PLENTY of Polaris owners (both Rangers and 4-wheelers), that will also tell you the belts slip!  Why did Polaris come out with a 'deep groove' belt for replacement? (Sounds like to me a design flaw).... Now, I'll say this, the 500 Sportsman (both H.O and regular), and 500 Ranger I've been around, HAVE slipped, but they were 'older' units (Ranger '04, Sportsman's '02 and '01), so the 'newer' ones could have the better belts... But you'll also note in my post, that I do LIKE the ranger overall!  The versitility, the ride, and the hauling capability are all great features of the Ranger!


----------



## Guy (Oct 31, 2006)

The ride and ability of the Polaris is great!  However, ALL of the units at our camp have had trouble.  Not to say that all will but here are some of the problems.

1. Belts
2. Ignition Control Unit
3. Sway bars cracking
4. Brakes


----------



## DeucesWild (Oct 31, 2006)

I bought a Yamaha Rhino 660 about a month ago and have really enjoyed it. It's about 6" narrower than the Ranger so I went with it hoping I could get around in the woods better. So far, so good. I might end up selling my Polaris 500 Sportsman after all.


----------



## Eshad (Oct 31, 2006)

DeucesWild said:


> I bought a Yamaha Rhino 660 about a month ago and have really enjoyed it. It's about 6" narrower than the Ranger so I went with it hoping I could get around in the woods better. So far, so good. I might end up selling my Polaris 500 Sportsman after all.




I was wondering how the Yamaha Rhino stacked up against the Polaris Ranger.


----------



## DAWG FAN (Nov 1, 2006)

I just purchased a new Ranger 700 4X4 EFI. I love it. It will go anywhere I want to go. I have a friend that has a Mule and another that has a Rhino and both wish they would have spent the extra cash for the Ranger. If you decide to buy a Ranger, google Polaris in Hamilton, Al. They gave me a great deal plus no sales tax if you live in GA. and they delivered it to my door for $350 and still saved me $1200 over any price I could find in Ga. Of course $700 of this was the tax. Talk to Greg.


----------



## Guy (Nov 3, 2006)

DAWG FAN said:


> I just purchased a new Ranger 700 4X4 EFI. I love it. It will go anywhere I want to go. I have a friend that has a Mule and another that has a Rhino and both wish they would have spent the extra cash for the Ranger. If you decide to buy a Ranger, google Polaris in Hamilton, Al. They gave me a great deal plus no sales tax if you live in GA. and they delivered it to my door for $350 and still saved me $1200 over any price I could find in Ga. Of course $700 of this was the tax. Talk to Greg.



You'll get the tax bill.  Give it some time.  Trust me.

And as for your buddies, give that some time as well and you will see they would not give up what they have for a Ranger.


----------



## badger (Nov 3, 2006)

Guy said:


> You'll get the tax bill.  Give it some time.  Trust me.
> 
> And as for your buddies, give that some time as well and you will see they would not give up what they have for a Ranger.



Bought my Honda out of state in 1998. Still waiting on my tax bill..........


----------



## JR (Nov 4, 2006)

badger said:


> Bought my Honda out of state in 1998. Still waiting on my tax bill..........



You do realize there is NO statue of limitations for the state collecting back taxes, right?

My dad got hit 12 YEARS later when he bought a tractor out of state!!!  The 3 buddies I've had but from out of state have been 'caught' 3, 6, and 9 years after the purchase...  But, with that said, will they catch ALL? I doubt it... The 'triggers', I think, in the state catching them, is 1- re-titling in GA, 2-insuring, and/or 3- registering them....  Now, you may not insure it (and even still it might fall thru the cracks), and you might not (shouldn't) register it, since not license for 'highway use', but if you 're-title' it, to get it out of the dealers name (i.e. for resale), then that is when a majority are 'caught'!


----------



## Bruz (Nov 4, 2006)

I bought a 98 Polaris Sportsman 500 and never had a single problem other than it was cold natured so when I sold it in 2005 my wife bought the Polaris Ranger XP 700 EFI for our anniversary present and I absolutely love it.....Never had a belt slip in the mud or water and with the EFI it starts right up the first time every time. .


----------



## Gunshy (Nov 8, 2006)

albuds

try

http://www.prcforum.com/default.asp        and

http://utilityoffroad.com/forum/default.asp

I have 4 polaris 500s.  2- 1996  2 -1998

2500 to 4500 miles on them. Trail and swamp riding.

I bought a spare belt when I bought the first 500 and still have it.

Never replaced a belt. Use common sense, low gear and do maintenance when needed.

Most belts are destroyed by operator abuse/misuse.

I just bought a Polaris Ranger  700efi 6x6. Awesome.

It is not a woods machine umless you have wider trails but it will go through about anything.


----------



## Guy (Nov 8, 2006)

badger said:


> Bought my Honda out of state in 1998. Still waiting on my tax bill..........




If you weren't my friend I'd call the tax office on you.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a 2005 Ranger 4x4 and it is a great machine.

It is fast and handles well going over the rough stuff.

Never had any maint issues except the time I dumped a couple of gallons of diesel into the tank to top it off by accident.  Hopefully no long term issues but it made alot of smoke for the minute  it was running.  I know I am a moron - I filled up a spare gas tank with diesel one weekend when I was doing alot of tractor work.


----------



## Darkhorse (Nov 22, 2006)

I've got an 02 Sportsman 600. I use it hard, thats why I bought it. No problems other than stuff I did, like tearing boots in clearcuts. Nothing that required dealer assistance. No belt slipping or burned belts. I too, bought an extra. Still have it.
However, after seeing some video of a Yamaha Rhino, as much as I like the Polaris I am really impressed with the abilitys of the Rhino. It would go places an ATV could hardly follow, and if it did the ATV would turn over and the Rhino never slowed down.
Now if the Rhino just had the Polaris on demand 4WD I'd just have to get one. Hands down the Polaris has the best system I've ever used.
As for the tax bill, just be patient and it will come.
I bought mine in Chattanooga and paid cash for it. Last year the state sent me a bill.
I haven't figured out yet what the trigger is.


----------



## cpowel10 (Dec 9, 2006)

everyone i know has problems with their rangers (belts especially). we had a polaris four wheeler that was a piece of  junk in the mid 90's, so we sold it and got a 2001 yamaha kodiak 400 4X4 new. nothing ever went wrong with it. the just routine maintinance and thats it. we just sold it and got a 450 Yamaha Rhino and we love it. Its got bucket seats instead of a bench on the ranger. from my personal experience Yamaha makes a MUCH better machine than polaris. Havent had a problem out of our Rhino yet and havent heard of anyone having a problem either!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 9, 2006)

*Kubota RTV 900*

I would have  to say the Kubota RTV 900, is the best one of them all!
I have owned them all this Kubota 3cyl. diesel with power stering, and Hyd. dump is top shelf!
Fuel efficency,  is unreal
D.R.


----------



## all ducked up (Apr 11, 2007)

got that 2005 4x4 that stuff will go lots of places but will also get you in some serious trouble if you aint careful


----------



## BAKER (Apr 11, 2007)

I have both the ranger 700 and the rhino 660. The rhino is great for driving around and light work. The ranger is the workhorse of the two. The ranger has bigger payload, smoother ride, and able to carry 3 people where the rhino is bucket seats. If I had to choose one or the other, it would be the ranger.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Apr 12, 2007)

What about the Mule? Any owners of these machines care to give some feedback on the likes/dislikes of them? 
I sure like the 4 seating configuration they offer. I know Polaris doen't offer that and don't think Yamaha does either.


----------



## PHIL M (Apr 12, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'd be MORE THAN HAPPY to provide you with 'un-altered' home video showing, not 1, not 2, but 3 polaris's BURNING up the belts (major slippage!) while muddin!!!!  All the while they were trying to follow Hondas, but I digress!



Burning belts are the result of using high range at slow speeds. (it generates more heat) If low range is used at slower speeds, and while mudding. It won't be a problem. (operator error). Excess heat will warp the belt cover, and cause it to leak.
As long as the belt cover is sealed good. It is hard to get the belt wet. I have rode mine through mud, and water over the seat deep with no problems. The Honda guys would not even attempt it!


----------



## all ducked up (Apr 22, 2007)

naw man forget the mule.  i shoot in a torunement at burge and i ride my polaris in it.  another fella who will remain nameless ran his mule in a ditch when he forgot to apply the parking break. broke the front drive shaft.  lucky for him i was there to pull him out!!  i have done stuff to my ranger that would curl your hair and never had a problem. if you can break a ranger you need to be in a stright jacket.  my 2 cents


----------



## all ducked up (Apr 23, 2007)

btw the polaris rangers are all shaft driven.  there aint no belts about it when it comes to drive train


----------



## Snakeman (Apr 23, 2007)

all ducked up said:


> btw the polaris rangers are all shaft driven.  there aint no belts about it when it comes to drive train


That's funny.  We have to inspect the drive belt on our Ranger quarterly.  I wonder what that thing is that we've been inspecting between the engine and transmission/transfer case?

The Snakeman


----------



## all ducked up (Apr 24, 2007)

what year is yours.  i got a 2005 500cc and it is shaft driven.  i know because i loaned it out to my neighbor and they broke the u-joint on the drive shaft. there is a picture somewhere and when i find it ill post is


----------



## Snakeman (Apr 24, 2007)

2007.  And yes, there are drive shafts, and U-joints, but the drive from the engine to the transmission/transfer case is a belt drive.  I'd be willing to wager a small confectionary that yours has a primary drive belt, also.

The Snakeman


----------



## DAWG FAN (Apr 24, 2007)

A friend of mine has a 2003 Ranger he just had to get a new drive belt on. His was destroyed due to his kids shifting on the fly. Must come to a complete stop before changing gears.


----------



## all ducked up (Apr 25, 2007)

well snakeman i looked yesterday and you were right. i owe somebody a cold one.  ya shifting on the fly aint good for it, and sometimes if i am turning aroung going from reverse into the high gear it will gring.  gotta stop and let it sit a minute or drive a few feet in the low gear.  o ya the parking break aint worth a bullet out a gun


----------



## Snakeman (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll take a Mountain Dew and a Nestle Crunch bar.   

The Snakeman


----------



## sureshot375 (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't have any expirence with the ranger, but we have three 4 wheelers and imo they are junk.  They are cheeply built, Transmissions are very frail.  You really have to baby them.  I don't think they hold a candle to Honda, or Yamaha.  I also have heard very good things about the Kabota with the diesle engine.  The mini truck idea souds good to also.  But i will never buy another polaris.


----------



## swamp hunter (Oct 26, 2007)

All this belt slip problem. Well I don,t have a ranger , But I got a sportsman ATV. Belt drive. I live and hunt in  the Fla, Everglades. Go where the swamp buggys go. Water over my gas tank. I,ve got a snorkel  kit on mine. I,ve never had a belt slip problem in 4 ft. of water!!. So I just can,t go for that happening


----------



## Johnny B (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a Rhino and have had no problems to even talk about other not having any time anymore to ride.


----------



## davidhelmly (Oct 29, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'd be MORE THAN HAPPY to provide you with 'un-altered' home video showing, not 1, not 2, but 3 polaris's BURNING up the belts (major slippage!) while muddin!!!!  All the while they were trying to follow Hondas, but I digress!



I would have to call a major idiotidiot on that. I have had Polaris's for years and never "slipped a belt" and have gone plenty of places a Honda could only get by being towed. Another big plus is the Polaris is the best riding ATV made.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 29, 2007)

I was going to go the way of the rhino or the ranger but there is a guy down the road from my house that buys and sells the minitrucks and i drove one...it is awesome.  Only drawback i saw was that the cab sits on the front wheels basically and that makes for a bumpy ride.  You can get a front, mid or rear engine minitruck...depending on the manufacture.  I think i am going to end up with a Subaru because they have more leg room than the rest of them...

A friend of mine in Texas has a Ranger and leases out to 20 hunters a year, and they bring everything from Jeep Wranglers to golf carts to hunt ouot of and i can tell you, the Kubota Utility vehicle sucks...the JDeere does as well, especially when compared to a Rhino, Prowler or a Ranger.  Of these three that i saw out there last season, i rode on all three because i was thinking of getting one.  The Rhino is a fun machine just like the Prowler.  The Ranger is a workhorse, but i liked the configurations of the prowler and the rhno more than the plain jane ranger.  Depends on your bank account and your preferences, as in, whats more important to you.  I am probably going to get the minitruck because i am moving north when i return most likely and a heated cab makes the most sense, especially for half the price.


----------



## atv_nut (Nov 12, 2007)

PHIL M said:


> Burning belts are the result of using high range at slow speeds. (it generates more heat) If low range is used at slower speeds, and while mudding. It won't be a problem. (operator error). Excess heat will warp the belt cover, and cause it to leak.
> As long as the belt cover is sealed good. It is hard to get the belt wet. I have rode mine through mud, and water over the seat deep with no problems. The Honda guys would not even attempt it!



I have owned 2 Rangers now and would have to agree with Phil. Most of the burned belts are results of people not knowing they should use low gear for slow riding, pulling, and deep mud.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 13, 2007)

My family owns a polaris dealership, 3 of my nephews have polaris 4 wheelers, 2 of them junk, 1 of them with no problems.  We also have 2 rangers, one of them fixed up for quail hunting, complete with elevated back seats and dog boxes.  The other one is junk.  My brother and I are still driving Hondas.  Admittedly, the 3 above junk polaris have been severely abused, but I have seen belt slippage several times.  If the ranger is adult driven, and taken care of, I see no reason it shouldn't hold up, kids can tear up any brand of anything.


----------



## CAL (Nov 13, 2007)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> I would have  to say the Kubota RTV 900, is the best one of them all!
> I have owned them all this Kubota 3cyl. diesel with power stering, and Hyd. dump is top shelf!
> Fuel efficency,  is unreal
> D.R.



I will have to agree!For the long haul,I think it will outlast all the other dealers as well as their machines!Forget when it has had fuel last.Maybe that's why the fuel gauge.Now if it would cruise at 50,it would be even better!!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Nov 13, 2007)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~RTV 900~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>*

You can not tell some people anything? Just stay in the Dark, for all we care. My rabbit hounds loves riding in the Kubota, beats running rabbits according to "Pretty Boy Floyd" !!
Keep Looking Up!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~bang, bang, bang, ~~~~~~~~~~~>~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>???


----------



## atv_nut (Nov 13, 2007)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> I would have  to say the Kubota RTV 900, is the best one of them all!
> I have owned them all this Kubota 3cyl. diesel with power stering, and Hyd. dump is top shelf!
> Fuel efficency,  is unreal
> D.R.



I'm sorry but I am going to have to call you on this one Daddy Rabbit Kennels. You trying to say you have owned one of all of the UTV's before? Thats the way you make it sound so I am thinking you have owned a  Artic Cat Prowler, Ausa Task M50, Brister's Chuck Wagon The Boss 390 4x4, Bush Hog Trial Hand 4wd TH440, Bobcat D-Series Toolcat 5600, Club Car XRT1550 Series, Cub Cadet Trail 4x4, E-Z-Go ST 4x4, Husqvarna HUV 4421, John Deere HPX, John Deere Gator XUV 620I, Kawaski Mule, Kubota RTV 900, Land Pride Treker 10 Series, Polaris Ranger, Polaris Ranger RZR, Pug Frontier, and a Yamaha Rhino just to list some of them (but not all of them).


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## ketchthis (Feb 25, 2008)

had a 200 sportsman, a 2005 ranger 700 and now a rzr the only time i ever got a belt to slip was when i was trying to burn the back tires off. now i have the rzr with 29.5 and i can smoke the tires with the power


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Feb 25, 2008)

they are good and tough for what they are made to do. They are a little wide for my preference. The only problem i've seen with them is the belts. I've got a friend who has one and he's either smoked or broke 3 belts in the last year...one was his fault because he was giving it way too much throttle in a hole. but the other 2 weren't caused by abuse.


----------



## ccbiggz (Mar 12, 2008)

I'd rather break a belt than break something metal.

I've owned one Yamaha and had zero problems with it. I've got two Polaris, 700 Sportsman and now a RZR. I've never had problems with belts slipping on either of them, BUT, for what these things cost (Yamaha, Polaris, etc.) I'm not going to put it in a situation where I would be worried about a belt slipping.


----------

